# Swapping Stocking/tanks



## ShadowPhoenix (Aug 25, 2017)

I currently have a 55gal ran on a Fluval 305 currently stocked with Auratus, a Kenya, and OB Peacock along with two generic plecos and catfish I never ended up getting identified. I've been contemplating redoing the decor with a full clean out and switching from the generic colored gravel, to the African Cichlids Rift Lake sand that I used in my 29g which is currently stocked with my Electric Blue Hap & OB Peacock hybrid fry/Juveniles.

I'm curious if anyone has and advice or tips on what would be the best method(s) of swapping out the substrate from the gravel to the sand which could sustain suitable bacterial conditions when I rehouse some of the stocking currently in the 55 and then swap stocking with the fry/juveniles into the 55....?

(Apologies if my detailing was confusing)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Clean both substrates well. Remove rocks and décor. Scoop the gravel out...are you going to reuse? If not trash bag. Put back the rocks on the glass before the sand.

Scoop the sand into the 55G or transfer via bucket. Use a clean dust pan to scoop large amounts at once.


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (Aug 25, 2017)

Yeah I've had that already preplanned out from past projects. What I've been struggling to figure out is with the filtration systems I've got between the two tanks would allow the best possible establishment of bacteria?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your filters and glass/rocks/décor are undisturbed then no problem.

If you are not reusing the gravel, put it in mesh media bags in the 55G for 2 weeks after the sand is added and then it should be safe to remove them.


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (Aug 25, 2017)

Awesome thanks


----------

